# Now that's a big head!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....step right up, see the 145lb Fluorite giant skull. The mesmerizing colors, the radiant energies.......http://www.obviouswinner.com/obvwin...an-skull-made-from-rainbow-fluorite-crys.html :rolleyeton:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

nerdy mineralogy and Halloween can now co-exist together...that's one big ass fluorite crystal. very cool- it must look amazing in real life


----------

